# Comment "installer" SDL dans XCODE 4 MAC OS X LION 10.7 ?



## Emerick64 (25 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour. 

Je débute en programmation notamment avec un TUTO sur le site du zéro mais je n'arrive pas a installer SDL pour qu'il apparaisse dans l'onglet Application de Mac OS X sur XCODE 4 afin de pouvoir créer des projet "SDL Application".

Je ne sais pas si j'ai été claire mais bon :s je débute.

Merci. 

NB : quand j'ai téléchargé SDL il y avait un dossier tiger...un dossier..léopards...mais pas de dossier lion.


----------



## Céroce (25 Novembre 2011)

Le système de template a été considérablement modifié dans Xcode 4.
L'avantage est qu'Apple peut proposer des modèles assez complexes, avec beaucoup d'options.
L'inconvénient est que ce n'est absolument pas documenté, et de fait les tierces parties ne peuvent pas proposer de nouveaux templates.

Bref, il va falloir faire sans. C'est à dire, installer les Frameworks SDL et OpenGL dans le projet et inclure les .h qui vont bien.


----------



## Emerick64 (25 Novembre 2011)

Ok merci pour la réponse, ben en attendant que sa change et ne savant pas trop comment rajouter les .h qu'il faut. Existe t'il une librairie comparable et aussi facile d'utilisation (gratuite) ?


----------



## Emerick64 (20 Décembre 2011)

UP 

En attendant la compatibilité SDL, MAC OS LION XCODE 4 quelqu'un connait une autre bibliothèque ?


----------



## Pecker (20 Décembre 2011)

Salut Emerick !

Je travaille sur un projet de mise en place d'un scenegraph et j'ai le même problème que toi concernant XCode 4 et SDL. Bricoler pour l'installation n'est pas simple en effet. N'étant pas seul à bosser sur ce projet, je sais que des amis utilisent Qt ou GLUT. Ces deux bibliothèques ont leurs avantages et leurs inconvénients, je te laisse te renseigner car je n'en sais pas suffisamment sur le sujet.

Bon courage !


----------



## Emerick64 (20 Décembre 2011)

Slt

Merci  Apple me facilite pas la vie :s 

Sinon j'essais aussi de suivre ce TUTO : 

http://www.tutomobile.fr/faire-une-application-calculette-tutoriel-iphone-n°4/06/08/2010/

Mais je bloque dès le début car je ne trouve pas le fichier .xib et même dans "New Project" je n'ai pas les mêmes éléments.

Une idée ?

Edit : "Qt" de la torture pour l'installer LoOl.. .


----------



## Emerick64 (21 Décembre 2011)

Solution trouvée calculette programmé mais ne fonctionne pas dans le simulateur (build succed malgré un petit triangle jaune.)

@implementation eCalculeViewController "incomplete implementation"

Extrait fichier (ViewController.m)

#import "eCalculeViewController.h"

@implementation eCalculeViewController

-(IBAction)boutonNombreSaisie: (id)sender {operationEnCours = operationEnCours *10 + (float) [sender tag];ecranCalculette.text = [NSString stringWithFormat"%2f", operationEnCours]; 
}

-(IBAction)buttonOperationSaisie: (id)sender {
	if (operationEnCours == 0) resultat = nombreSaisie;
	else { 
        switch(operationEnCours){
            case 1: resultat = resultat + nombreSaisie;
            break;
            case 2: resultat = resultat - nombreSaisie;
        break;    
            case 3: resultat = resultat * nombreSaisie;
        break;
            case 4: resultat = resultat / nombreSaisie;
        break;    
case 5: operationEnCours = 0;
            break;
      }
    }
    nombreSaisie = 0;
    ecranCalculette.text = [NSString stringWithFormat"%2f", resultat];
    if ([sender tag] ==0) resultat=0; operationEnCours = [sender tag];

}
-(IBAction) boutonAnnulerNombreSaisie {nombreSaisie=0;
ecranCalculette.text = @"0"; 
}
-(IBAction) boutonAnnulerOperationSaisie {nombreSaisie=0;
    ecranCalculette.text =@"0";
    operationEnCours = 0;

}


----------

